

Joi company releases spam blocking application for Twitter.  - joicompany

http://stoptweet.com<p>We (joi company) created a true spam blocking application for Twitter called StopTweet. (http://stoptweet.com) We didn't like any of the applications that were already out there.  They were all too complicated for the average Twitter user.(or maybe we're just dumb)...regardless, we made the application to do what others don't. It allows you to create your own settings and decide what spammers look like to you. The application is extremely easy to use, and allows you to only block who you want to block without hassle. On top of all this, it's FREE. Most of the apps we found charge a monthly or yearly fee. We do not.<p>Please let us know what you think, All feedback is appreciated. (and greatly needed as we have no friends to critique us)<p>Thanks.
======
joicompany
Hey Jolie, Thanks for the comments and feedback. 1) We don't have plans at
this time to monetize. We started it as more of a side project for ourselves.
We may charge for bigger accounts in the future if it starts to eat up too
many resources, but for now it's just free service we hope others find useful.
2) That's a useful feature. If you didn't select the block users
automatically, or report spammers options then you would have to manually
click on the stop sign next to the spammer to actually block them.

------
jolie
Also, I'd love it if you could show me the exact accounts your app find after
running each instance of the app. I just ran light, medium, and aggro
blockers, and my follower count didn't change at all for a few minutes.

I'm @jolieodell, feel free to ping me!

------
jolie
This looks really cool, actually. I like the light/medium/aggro settings, too.

Free is great, but what products are you monetizing?

